# 2017 Civic Sport w/center exhaust hitch...modded!



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

Took a bit of Saturday, but modded a Draw-tite hitch (24954) for a base model to fit my Sport hatch with center exhaust. I didn't want to cut the tips off or tweak the exhaust and also try to make the hitch less noticeable. I'll be using a Thule T2 Pro XT.
The downside is that if I want to use a locking hitch pin, I will have to remake a longer one to clear the tips...which I plan to do anyway.
If you have access to a mill...it's very doable.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

Good post. Was considering this car but was unsure about hitchrack compatibility. Not sure how it would look with a roof rack, but then, still can’t quite come to peace with the look in general. Damn strong bang for the buck though.


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

Brad Pitted said:


> Good post. Was considering this car but was unsure about hitchrack compatibility. Not sure how it would look with a roof rack, but then, still can't quite come to peace with the look in general. Damn strong bang for the buck though.


I should have bought the Cruze and saved a chunk of loot. I dont believe Honda is as good as they were. I could make a list of concerns and things I don't care for. I just didn't know them when I bought it.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

Not sure about the 17 model, but a quick look on the Chevy site shows a hatch that’s down 30 hp to the Honda with no manual trans option for at least the same $. At the risk of completely derailing the thread, what don’t you like about the civic?


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a hatch and like it---yes it is over styled and the infotainment system could use some work----but it gets 42 on the highway---handles nice--peppy performance-and my pivot 429 fits in the back if I take the front wheel off--so pleased overall--would buy it again


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

OK...I do enjoy the car. I don't research enough before buying stuff sometimes :lol: Its slow off the line (turbo lag) but peppy otherwise. It looks great, mpg is nice and it handles well, but I worry about its longevity. I take care of my vehicles and keep my daily drivers till they die. My 06 Cobalt is at 213k and has become my winter vehicle. It's been solid over the years. 
I'm not a fan of direct injection because of fuel diluting the oil. They say it burns off at operating temp. It is common with DI. My oil level actually rose within the first 5k and it is not uncommon. I will be changing the oil the second I see it rising. It also loses the ability to keep the intake valve from getting carbon build up because fuel is not spraying on it. Toyota has DI but I hear they also have an extra injector to spray the intake valve. Paint chips easily, head unit and speakers on the LX and sport are horrible. Halogen headlights are dated and should have been LEDs. My first CVT and it is boring AF! haha. Get a manual if you want more fun out of it. I keep my cars clean. Minor things...water keeps running out of everywhere on the hatch sport lol. Cup holders are a little too far back. Intermittent wipers have 1 speed. 
Things I have seen many reports of but not experienced. Honda (and other jap autos) use soy based tape...which rodents eat down to, and including, wiring. A Honda tech I met said he sees this a bit. Another Honda tech was just saying he is on his second compressor and working on it fir a 3rd time due to a leak. Compressors and evap coils taking a crap and bad cooling is popping up often. I'm seeing more valve cover gaskets leaking as well. Condensation in the tail lights after a rain that goes away after a day..Honda says this is normal :skep:

Stay off the forums, you will always hear the worst. 
Ignorance is bliss hahaha.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice mod! I would love to see it with a rack/bike on it when you get a chance.

My wife leased a 17 Civic Sport hatch. Its definitely fun to drive, but I find myself liking my older Cruze more and more for long trips. The Civic feels like a tin box at highway speeds. A lot of outside noise gets in and drives me crazy.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice modification, thanks for sharing the pictures. I am thinking about an Si and I'd rather do this than replace or modify the exhaust system.


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

I believe you will have to change the exhaust. The SI has the ‘HDMI’ exhaust tip and not dual tips.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I figured I'd have to trim the plastic bezel a bit to make it fit


----------



## hdrider2001 (May 3, 2021)

Quick62bug said:


> Took a bit of Saturday, but modded a Draw-tite hitch (24954) for a base model to fit my Sport hatch with center exhaust. I didn't want to cut the tips off or tweak the exhaust and also try to make the hitch less noticeable. I'll be using a Thule T2 Pro XT.
> The downside is that if I want to use a locking hitch pin, I will have to remake a longer one to clear the tips...which I plan to do anyway.
> If you have access to a mill...it's very doable.


I own a 2018 honda civic hatchback sport and i want to put a bike hitch on it but i cant find any company that will do it. Not sure I am handy enough to do it on my own. Can anyone refer a company, i live in Tulsa Ok. Thanks


----------

